# Letting go.



## Pepper311 (Sep 11, 2011)

We have an old Pit bull he is about 13 but from the shelter so we are not sure all we know is he was an adult when we got him about 10 years ago. 

I have been getting ready for this day for months. Every week we have been saying it's time, it's time. Every week we can't bring our self to do it. He poops in his sleep. He has no clue that he needs to poop it just comes out. He can't walk far or well at all. He is in pain, he has the worst Elbow arthritis you can literally see it. He has Neurological deterioration one reason he poops in the house. His hearing is bad his eye sight is bad. He could have cancer he has tumors we never had checked. 

The poor thing is a mess. He loves summer and laying in the sun so we just let him do that.  It's mainly my husbands dog. I had to put my first dog/childhood dog down 3 years ago. It was so bad and I did it all by myself. Just me and Pepper. Well this time I left it up to my husband it was all up to him. When he felt it was time he made the call. 

Today he felt it was time. My parents are out visiting from the east coast right now. I was like really you are going to do this now? When you feel it's time you just have to do it. I put my dog Pepper down on Valentines day. You just get it in your head that it is time and you have to do it. 

So my husband took Meatball to the beach today. He loves the beach it was always his happy place. I try to imagine how life will be with out him around and I can't. I have always had a weird love hate relationship with this dog. He has been a good friend/roommate. When he was younger he would run away for days. One time he was gone for 5 days. I thought he was dead. But that stinky dog always came home. It was amazing really. 

To anyone that is having a hard time deciding when to let go. All I can say is when you feel the time is right and you know in your heart you have to do it. Just do it. It's never easy It's never fun. It's something we all must go threw as dog owners.


----------



## DutchKarin (Nov 23, 2013)

Hey Pepper... its Tahoe Fish on the other side of the lake. 
So sorry. It is hard. But it is our curse as the humans that befriend these critters. And while it is hard hard hard, it is worth the gifts they give us and the world.
I'm sure Meatball gave you gifts that both you and your husband will pay forward with other critters and probably humanoids too.
Wishing you and your family peace and calm.

P.S. No fish in my life. When we get rid of the carpet, I'll get a small saltwater I think. In mean time going on a snorkeling vacation in October for a finned fix.


----------



## newlie (Feb 12, 2013)

So very sorry, it's always heartbreaking. No matter how young or old they are or how long or little you had them, letting go is the hardest part of loving a dog. Now, just picture him running free and strong with all his faculties and without pain again. Rest in peace, little Meatball.


----------



## Ruger Monster (Jan 29, 2015)

So sorry :hugs: I don't even want to think of the day(s) when we have to decide to let our babies go, its definitely the hardest part of having them in our lives.


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

I'm very sorry, it truly is heartbreaking


----------



## kelbonc (Aug 25, 2014)

I'm so sorry. The decision to let go is the hardest part of loving a pet. I hope with time the wonderful memories will bring comfort.


----------

